# Agitator Bobber



## melissakasterman

Have heard them mentioned several times recently in regards to fishing the CEI breakwall for white bass. Can someone please explain them to me. Thanks.


----------



## eyecatchum2

They are basically a hollow plastic bobber with rattles inside. They are shaped like a popper with a line tie at each end, you tie the line from the rod to the front (flat end) and a leader (3-5') then usually tie on a jig. Cast out and pop the rig back, the noise and commotion gets the attention and draws in White bass. Good luck.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Since the white bass stay close to shore most of the year, they are often fished for heavily off of piers and docks. Fishing for white bass off of piers and docks is relatively easy. When fishing on a pier, tie on an agitator. An agitator is a cone-shaped float made to move like crazy in rolling water. Then tie a white marabou jig, minnow-type jig, or small spoon to a 3 to 5 ft leader. Tie the leader to the other end of the agitator. The agitator will make the jig move around frantically. Smaller white bass are sometimes found in calmer spots, like inside brake walls and under docks. In these places it is usually best to float night crawlers, red worms, and shiners.


----------



## melissakasterman

Thank you. I had never seen them before. Now it all makes sense to me.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts

Talk about a Zombie Thread... I'm bringing this one back from the dead. 

Anyone know where online to buy the plastic rattling agitators? Checked all the local places that sell tackle and lures and haven't been able to find any. I'd like to find a couple of the smaller sized ones for when I'm messing around down at Erie. 

Done numerous online searching for agitators, floating agitators, rattling agitators, fish agitators, etc. Not had much luck finding them. Was hoping someone might know where I can find them, or at least clue me in on the super secret name they must have other than an agitator, cuz searching for that ain't workin too well.


----------



## joebertin

Here you go:

http://www.basspro.com/Night-Bobby-...s&kpid=43847&kpid=43847_Yellow_1-3/4#desc-tab

They have a rattle.


----------

